# First project ever made with router



## GrummanTiger (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello.

As I am new...REALLY new.. to routers..(got one for Christmas!!) I was wondering what other people chose as their FIRST router project. I have no idea what to start with.

GrrrrrummanTiger


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Grumman, my first project over thirty years ago, using my newly purchased B&D very simple router was a toy chest about three feet wide by 18" deep by 18" tall. I did a round over on all edges then made a hardboard template (I just took this shot of the original!), next I made a template guide and for many years thought that it was my invention! Using a box core bit I routed one pattern on each end, two on the top and two on the front. I subsequently made similar boxes as presents for everyone we knew with young children. If you spend the time perusing the forum, you'll find enough projects to keep you busy for a very long time.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I think there are (at least) two approaches to having a new router:

1. consider it as adding capability - e.g. adding profiles to the edges, joinery (rabbets, dados, dovetails, etc.) and that sort of thing, or

2. doing projects that are made up just to use the router. 

Since this is a router forum, mostly comprised of dedicated routists, there is no shame in #2.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Making a sign is always a good way to start. Design it on the computer, transfer the pattern to the wood, and rout it freehand.
Plant stands are also easy to do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GrummanTiger

I would suggest a trash can or a pull out wood scrap box on wheels..

We all make trash and always need a place to put it and the same thing is true for cut offs , we all keep them but it's always hard to find what we need at the time we need some small boards..a small rack type works well with a box for the small hardwoods cut offs ..

=====



GrummanTiger said:


> Hello.
> 
> As I am new...REALLY new.. to routers..(got one for Christmas!!) I was wondering what other people chose as their FIRST router project. I have no idea what to start with.
> 
> GrrrrrummanTiger


----------



## GrummanTiger (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice answers...seems like I'll be building a "Toy" box on wheels to put my small wood pieces in, route designs on it, and make a sign for over top that says "Grumman's Work Shop"

Could be bitting off more than I can chew....????


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan. My first projects for everthing I've gotten so far have all been jigs and fixtures! Seems you always need some ilittle widget to make things work better or safer. For example, If you have a table saw, a router, router table and pattern bit you can make all the zero clearance inserts you will ever need.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Rob. seems like we make jigs forever before we build something doessnt it?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

GrummanTiger said:


> Nice answers...seems like I'll be building a "Toy" box on wheels to put my small wood pieces in, route designs on it, and make a sign for over top that says "Grumman's Work Shop"
> 
> Could be bitting off more than I can chew....????


If you come up with a design that sorts the scraps by size and wood type, let us know.


----------



## GrummanTiger (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll get right on that... but then tell me...what are we going to do INSTEAD of going to the "pile" and searching for the "PERFECT" piece....????


----------

